# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > Симуляторы >  Русская рыбалка.

## Sanych

*Об игре Русская Рыбалка 2*
инфа с оф. сайта - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*
Русская Рыбалка* – это компьютерная игра.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Но только на первый взгляд.

Не придумал еще никто название жанра, в котором не нужно никуда торопиться, нет необходимости стрелять в ближнего и дальнего, а себя можно обозначить лидером разными способами.
На самом деле Русская Рыбалка – это остров, на котором мы живем.
В основе игры несколько составляющих – и природа, и немного экономики, и дух соревнования.

Сам процесс рыбалки не приближен к реальности, он просто реален.
Реальны как водоемы, так и их обитатели. А среди обитателей есть и такие, которых Вы не то ,что в магазине не видели, вообще про таких не слышали!
А их можно поймать, любопытно рассмотреть. А потом подумать, что делать. Зажарить, отправить в таблицу рекордов, или отпустить.

Все рыбаки разные. Кто-то любит ловить в одиночестве, а кто-то в компании друзей.

В РР 2 Вы вполне можете позволить себе и то, и другое.

Вы можете наслаждаться красотами природы, не опасаясь, что Вас кто-то потревожит.

А если вдруг Вам захочется разделить с кем-то радость от пойманного трофея – пожалуйста. К Вашим услугам он-лайн режим, в котором Вы сможете оценить значимость своего торофея, да и просто пообщаться с близкими по духу людьми.

Но самое главное, как всегда, не результат! Самое главное – это процесс.

Так что – пробуйте, и пусть Вам повезет!

Минимальные системные требования:

Процессор: Pentium 1.2 ГГц
Оперативная память: 256 мб
Видеокарта с аппаратной поддержкой DirectX 9.0
Разрешение экрана: не менее 1024x768
Свободное место на жестком диске: 200мб
Microsoft Windows XP SP2 или Vista
DirectX 9.0c август 2008 или позднее

Для сетевой игры: устойчивое интернет-соединение 64кб\сек

----------


## Sanych

В версии 1.6 было попроще. Она была бесплатной, и не было ограничений на сетевую игру.

В 2.0 и выше ввели рейтинг. От величины которого зависит кол-во трофейной рыбы. Зарабатывается он правильной и честной ловлей, в том числе выпуская мелочь.

А вообще игра интересная, начинающим помогу советами.

*Скачать Русская Рыбалка 1.6.3* - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


*Скачать Русская Рыбалка 2.0* - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

